
1984 by George Orwell - sova
http://www.george-orwell.org/1984
======
rahuldottech
PDF of the novel: [https://www.planetebook.com/free-
ebooks/1984.pdf](https://www.planetebook.com/free-ebooks/1984.pdf)

Epub, Mobi:
[https://www.planetebook.com/1984/](https://www.planetebook.com/1984/)

Audiobook: [https://archive.org/details/George-Orwell-1984-Audio-
book](https://archive.org/details/George-Orwell-1984-Audio-book)

------
japanoise
1984 is a great book, but I wish more who invoke it had read it or understood
it.

~~~
dudul
Same. And I only see it referenced to talk about mass surveillance, while at
least to me, it wasn't even the most frightening part of the novel. The
erasure of History, the formation of Newspeak, or the indoctrination of
children were way more terrifying.

------
rahuldottech
Even if you don't want to read the book, the Wikipedia articles on it and its
concepts are _fantastic_ reads:

Main article: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-
Four](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-Four)

Themes: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-
Four#Themes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineteen_Eighty-Four#Themes)

\------

More links to articles on concepts from the book:

Big Brother:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Brother_(Nineteen_Eighty-F...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Brother_\(Nineteen_Eighty-
Four\))

Doublethink:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink)

Thought Crime:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thoughtcrime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thoughtcrime)

Newspeak:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newspeak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newspeak)

Telescreen:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telescreen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telescreen)

(Several more linked in the main article)

\------

It's easy to draw parallels between the concepts of the novel and the state of
the world today, and technology plays a _huge_ part. It's incredible. And
frightening.

For instance, you can, to an extent, equate IoT and smart home devices with
Telescreens. It's not hard to get access to these, and suddenly, you have a
window into the most intimate parts of someone's life. Keep in mind, _none_ of
this is regulated.

In many lesser developed countries, people are persecuted/prosecuted for their
beliefs and opinions: Thoughtcrime.

The Chinese government is essentially Big Brother, what with constant
surveillance, authoritarianism, complete lack of privacy and people being
given "social scores" by computers that analyse their actions, and these
scores deciding what they are and aren't allowed to do.

Newspeak: Seen in many, many nations, but for example, concentration camps
being called "re-education camps" in China. Here's a list of real-life
examples:
[http://mattjennissen1.weebly.com/uploads/7/1/0/7/7107262/rea...](http://mattjennissen1.weebly.com/uploads/7/1/0/7/7107262/real_life_doublespeak.pdf)

And so on...

~~~
sys_64738
Telescreen == Alexa?

~~~
sova
na, there are memory holes and all sorts of things that have no real-world
analog...yet

